

Rockmelt Stats In the Months Before They Were Acquired by Yahoo - dmor
http://mattermark.com/rockmelt-stats-in-the-months-before-they-were-acquired-by-yahoo/

======
rdl
This is pretty useless for month over month change since it only goes back one
or two months in a several year story. If mattermark had stats from 2009
onward on this company, it would be really really interesting now.

------
ianstormtaylor
Agree with rdl about the amount of history, although that's just a matter of
time before you have more history on startups that are getting acquired, which
is going to be really cool.

For Facebook/Twitter/LinkedIn it's probably more interesting to see likes and
tweets (or some other sort of interaction score, like Klout) instead of just
pure followers. Since followers are going to be pretty slowly climbing all the
time. (Although maybe in larger time intervals followers would be more
interesting.)

Annotations of events for the companies on the graphs (Google Finance style)
would also be sweet, so they are easier to parse for outsiders.

~~~
kevin_morrill
Yeah, everyday we collect more data.

About a month ago we added Facebook talking about data, and will start to
light that up in the product. Twitter mentions is on our radar too.

We love the way Google trends shows breaking news annotations, and have
already explored that a bit. You just can't see it in the static screen shots,
since it's a hover behavior.

